# People like us ...



## hurtinme (Feb 16, 2012)

People like us in here deserve so much more from life , but we gotta lose dat that attitude we are victims but we must stop acting like victims. Its a bad cycle i no av bin in it for too long does this sound familiar to you.
Continual feeling of sadness
Continual memories of good times
PAIN and SORROW
How could she/he?
Needy
Fearful
Low self esteem
Low confidence
More sadness
Tormented by ur own thoughts
Cant sleep
Cant eat
No motivation
More sadness 
Dont care if you dont wake up in the morning
OK AV BIN THERE DONE IT NOT QUITE THROUGH IT BUT GETTING THERE SO HERE IS MY THOUGHTS ON THIS . 
Anyone who loves you would never put you through this pain, and in reality it is YOU that is putting yourself through this pain because your selfish uncaring and low or no morals partner is not feeling this, YOU ARE. People in here have been so supportive of each other and that tells me they are NICE people not perfect but nice and caring. My advice is forget them move on YOU are so much better than THEM and deep down you know that. Move on forget them leave them be to ruin some others life and you enjoy what you can little by little. Start by wathing this clip it always makes me sing along plz sing along with it and feel the energy from it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdxCx7GilbQ&sns=em
Remember who you are your worth 10 of them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

